# Problem ???



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Up to this point the Altima has done pretty well. The car has 107,000 miles on it, and has been babied since day 1.

I checked all of my fluids thinking there might be a problem with them.
I have replaced the 02 sensor
I have replaced the distributor cap, and rotor.
I have replaced the spark plugs, and wires.

The problem I have been having, is sometimes, the car doesn't want to start right away. The car tries to turn over but won't fire up until a few seconds.
Also everyday I leave work, I have to pull out, and then make a U-turn. The problem is when I make the U-turn I accelerate out of it, but the car just starts acting up, the RPM's jump up and down, the car (most of the time) throws up a check engine light, and the car doesn't want to climb in RPM's it will but it's like 200RPMs every 2-3 seconds.
So I have to throw the car into neutral, then I have to shut off the motor, and turn it back on(this is all while the car is rolling), and then the car drives fine. The funny part is, is that the car only does then in the U-turn whenever I straighten out, it takes off really well. I can't figure it out. That's why i thought it was a fluid problem of something.
The car has thrown the check engine light up from time to time, and done the same thing while I am accelerating, or turning, so that's why i feel it has something to do with somekind of fluid level. Like the coolant or something. Any Ideas.
Shawn...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got an idea. run the ecu for codes. that cel isnt just for show. you been hiding on this site lately huh?


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

What cel??? Yeah I will probably get that done, just didn't feel like spending 60 bucks to do it.

Yeah sorry I haven't been on for a while, but I'm back up and running now, lol. 

Thanks, asleep


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the cel=Check Engine Light. you said that its come on before, that means there is a code stored.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

So if the check engine light has come on and gone back off, will the code still be there.

Or will it do any good to go get the diagnostics ran if the check engine light doesn't come on?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds to me as if you've got a problem in the 
fuel delivery system. Check your filter, pump, hoses.

If that's not it, try electrical.
That'll be more expensive to 
fix but maybe it's just a short 
somewhere... 

Shawn, your presence is requested on the 
Team NvUs forum...


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I've checked throught most of the fuel setup. I checked lines, I had diagnostics run on the pump, and I replaced the filter. I'm going to check my injectors though and see if they are all still spraying.

But why would the check engine light come up for something like that.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

even if there is no check engine light illuminated, there will still be a code. the computer has to register a fault for something like 10 seconds before it lights the light and stores the code. there will be a code.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmmmm.. Alright then.


----------

